# Adding Salt



## Valletta pir

Hello everybody. Do you recommend adding some salt to the water?
Thanks


----------



## wizardslovak

Search button usage wouldnt hurt !!!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/22679-salt/


----------



## timmy

Yes, it can be very helpful.


----------



## Valletta pir

And how should I do it please?


----------



## wizardslovak

find how much salt you need , take cup of tank water out , mix salt and add gradually .. done deal


----------



## B. Scott

A tablespoon of evaporated sea salt per five gallons of actual aquarium water (not what the tank theoretically holds) has worked well for me.


----------

